# Strengthning large vivariums!



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi,

Was looking into building a 5 foot long viv which i will have my tv on top of. 

It will probably be 5x2x2 or 5x2x3 was just wondering what sort of thickness wood i should use and do you think i will have to put braces in middle to support the weight of the tv? Anyone done this befor?

Cheers,

:2thumb:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

only unsupported panels need strengthening.

so the way to do it is to have the top of the viv running the full width and depth. e.g. build the 3 walls on top of the base, then have the top sat on top of all 3 sides. given that its only 2 feet deep the only issue will be the unsupported front. so ideally youll want to have a single pillar at the front in the middle. this could be done without it looking too unsightly. if you dont then the glass will have to bear the weight which isnt ideal.

the only other way to do it would be to have an internal frame that is strong enough to support the weight with the outer walls attached to it. but this isnt easy to do with enough strength without using chunky timber that takes up space and looks unsightly. the best bet is to have a central pillar to bear the weight. it wouldnt need to be massive, maybe 4-6" wide in the centre possibly behind the glass


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim2109 said:


> only unsupported panels need strengthening.
> 
> so the way to do it is to have the top of the viv running the full width and depth. e.g. build the 3 walls on top of the base, then have the top sat on top of all 3 sides. given that its only 2 feet deep the only issue will be the unsupported front. so ideally youll want to have a single pillar at the front in the middle. this could be done without it looking too unsightly. if you dont then the glass will have to bear the weight which isnt ideal.
> 
> the only other way to do it would be to have an internal frame that is strong enough to support the weight with the outer walls attached to it. but this isnt easy to do with enough strength without using chunky timber that takes up space and looks unsightly. the best bet is to have a central pillar to bear the weight. it wouldnt need to be massive, maybe 4-6" wide in the centre possibly behind the glass


ah yeah that makes perfect sense mate, thanks! Will do that an put a central pilar in to strengthen it! may try and get a strong branch or something so it looks a bit more natural but strong enough to support the weight! Was thinking of using acrylic sliding doors too. so it will definately need a central support too ease the weight put on them


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

If you don't like the idea of a vertical support at the front put a plinth at the front/top to match the plinth at the base (only needs to be about 2 inches) and screw a piece of angle iron into the plinth and the top inside the viv along the entire length. You should also screw the plinth to the sides to make sure that the edges of the top panel aren't taking too much strain.


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

use thicker wood, for the walls, and maybe make an entire internal frame out of 4by2 or something else. also maybe think of making it out of plywood which will be stronger than MDF or chipboard.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe.. 

make the sides double thickness 

then get some P1000 / P1000T unistrut .. (we used to hang 3CRT projectors off them) 

Unistrut UK Home Page


cut a channel into the side panels to take the unistrut, and make it flush with the underside of the top .. 

that would take care of any bow in the top of the viv. it would also direct the weight from the top panel of the viv direct to the sides (where you want the weight to be)

Give unistrut a call on 0121 580 6300 they (might) send you a sample.. of say 2Meters 

if not they will tell you where you can get some . 

Alan


----------



## shortyd2k (Jun 6, 2009)

you can also use apice of 2x3 across the front where you would normaly put the bit that covers the light and where you stick your runners 2


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

on this thread is a picture of my stack, the bottom viv is 5x2x2 (feet) it has a piece of wood to strenghton it.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/324366-yay-new-new-stack-type.html
^link^


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

I used a metal tube, normally design for hanging clothes on, looks a little odd but the top of my 6ft dipped in the middle by 6mm at one point


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i got a 7 and half foot viv that was build out big wardraws i think its 2and half foot high too and its big.


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

My_SnAkE_rUlEs said:


> on this thread is a picture of my stack, the bottom viv is 5x2x2 (feet) it has a piece of wood to strenghton it.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/324366-yay-new-new-stack-type.html
> ^link^


 nice stack great job :2thumb:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

tigerpaws said:


> Maybe..
> 
> make the sides double thickness
> 
> ...


thats actually a very good way of doing it. personally id probably get some 2"x1" steel box tube and cut 2"x1" slots in the sides at the front and then silicone it in (it would need to be painted really as well). would only cost probably £5-10 for the steel box section. that would be strong enough, and more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Jim2109 said:


> thats actually a very good way of doing it. personally id probably get some 2"x1" steel box tube and cut 2"x1" slots in the sides at the front and then silicone it in (it would need to be painted really as well). would only cost probably £5-10 for the steel box section. that would be strong enough, and more aesthetically pleasing.


you'd be able to pick some box section up at the scrap yard, but you'd need to hammerite it to stop it rusting, and to seal the zinc coating if galvanised. But hammerite is also going to be toxic, so that would need sealing too. You could probably varnish over it, but it won't look pretty. Angle iron is probably a better idea, as you could just screw a couple of boards over it and seal them.


----------

